# Myra's only survivor needs an experienced, loving home!



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Fergus needs a home! We are Central PA area - Lancaster County.He's just too crazy hyper for the adult rats in the home we had set up and their mama doesn't think it would be ideal to introduce Mr. Energy into her calm group. He must go to a home with another rat, or you must be willing to take on two rats. I would very much prefer a home with an experienced rat owner who believes in large cages and lots of free-roam time.
He sways a lot and is afraid to jump off of my lap when I'm sitting... I think his eyesight is pretty bad. He will be 5 weeks old on Thursday. He hates being in a cage and is the MOST energetic rat I have ever met in my life!
His mama is a sweetheart (My little Myra aka Ladybug) and his papa is timid and unsocialized, but gentle. I would VERY much prefer he not be bred. He comes from a feeder breeder and aside from having a siamese for a dad and Myra for his mom, nothing else is known about his genetics.
I was unaware that Myra was pregnant when I took her and he is the only baby that survived out of 7. He was born half the size of a typical pinkie and then Myra stopped being in labor... but she clearly had more in there. We took her to our vet for an emergency spay/c-section. 3 were just as small and severely deformed to the extent that their faces were caved in and the one was missing a spine entirely... that one was twisted up and blocking the birth canal. The other three were normal size and structure but the vet was unable to keep them breathing after the prolonged exposure to the anesthesia. Myra was an excellent mama until after the surgery and then she rejected Fergus. We sent him back to the feeder breeder to nurse on a surrogate and she accepted him. I took him back at 3 weeks old and supplemented soy formula in addition to the solid foods. He has entirely lost interest in the formula so he is totally weaned at this point. Because of this, it is quite possible that his genetics could result in deformed/nonviable offspring.
I don't have any good pictures because he DOESN'T. SIT. STILL.
He's beige hooded with ruby eyes. VERY gentle but too interested in moving to cuddle. I expect he will calm down a bit as he gets older. Please message me with any questions.

Also, these pictures are a good week old or more. He's grown quite a bit. I'll try to get more later on. I am willing to drive up to an hour to meet somebody half-way if you can fit in a meeting on a weekend.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I am quite perplexed as to why my post looks like that...... I will be editing now.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Fergus is now 5 weeks (and two days) old. He still needs a home.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I would totally steal him if I wasn't in Canada.. sigh.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you tried the facebook group NE PA Rat breeders/owners? Its a great group, theres a lot of people in and around PA!


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I have! I post there regularly. Nobody seems interested.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww  if he was a she i would totally take him. Im sure youll find a home soon!!


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Would you consider neutering him? I'm really hoping my boyfriend just falls in love with him. I'm okay defying the landlord.... he's not so okay with it. And I need to respect that... as much as I don't want to!!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I would but I don't have the extra cash for that right now  Unless you know someone who can fix him for under $120! Thats the cheapest near me.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I would check around. There might be some really good vets in your area. I was able to find a vet two hours away from me who neutered my boys for about 70-90 dollars. =P


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have, I actually got a boy neutered back in november. They charge 80 for the neuter but they wont do a neuter until they do a physical exam which is 40 so it ends up being 120. Thats the cheapest I could find, I called like 10 places. A few wanted to charge me $3-400!!!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

FiMarie, where in Lancaster CO are you? I'm about 20 minutes from the edge of Lancaster co (Gap/Bird in hand/Intercourse) area. I just adopted two little boys for my big guy, and wouldn't mind adding a fourth to the group.


----------

